# Slimline magnets



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well,they are finally here.slimline magnets.great improvement over stock


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Go Dash go dash!!!!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Why didn't you post this before I ordered mine.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I ordered my lifetime supply (10 pairs).


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Well,they are finally here.slimline magnets.great improvement over stock


Hey Tom,
do they help w/ that overheating issue on say 18 - 20 Volts ??
I'm assuming more "OOOMMMPPHHH!!!" as well 

Bubba 123 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm not aware of an overheating problem.These magnets aren't neo or polimar.It's like real life 1:1 racing,evey thing is a testYou need a baseline then you change 1 part at a time.Sometimes a part will be sacrificed.Sorry but I haven't had the problem you have had with overheating


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The only time I have seen over heating is when the rear end is too tight. The clearance between the crown gear and chassis on almost every slim line I bought new needed a little sanding in the area.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

They get allot hotter than a regular T-Jet. 

I've never melted one down, but I've gotten them hot enough to bring down the performance.

These new magnets aught to make these things a viable class for the everyday T-Jetter.

Let's hope they take off.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll have to have them!!!!

Totally support Dash here ?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check your both your electrical resistance, and your rolling resistance. I agree with both Tim and Roger. If the armature wasnt killed beforehand by undue frictions; the new magnets will be a god send for Slimmy fans!


----------



## jimhaze (Sep 25, 1999)

I just got some in. GREAT items as always from Dash. I really hope he continues to put out the T-Dash chassis!!!! And what about those GREAT bodies!!! Thanks a million Dash!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jimhaze said:


> I just got some in. GREAT items as always from Dash. I really hope he continues to put out the T-Dash chassis!!!! And what about those GREAT bodies!!! Thanks a million Dash!!!




No doubt. Alot of us feel the same way. 

Dash def has things in the werks!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> I'm not aware of an overheating problem.These magnets aren't neo or polimar.It's like real life 1:1 racing,evey thing is a testYou need a baseline then you change 1 part at a time.Sometimes a part will be sacrificed.Sorry but I haven't had the problem you have had with overheating


just to be clear on this....
the overheating I was referring to... are NOS/Used Stock/Vintage Slims..
NOT with the New Dash Magnets... :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Received mine, have not tried them yet.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I dropped a set in one of my tweaked slimmies tonight. First thing I noticed is that the notches in the sides MUST be massaged some with the Dremel and a composite disc to fit between the locating pins on the chassis and gear plate. Not too big a deal.

Then I put it on the track. Just Wow. What a difference. These will make a lot more people want to take another look at the slimline chassis. Speed and torque vastly improved and I'd recommend these to anyone who wants to see what potential Dan just unlocked in this chassis. The IROC set I'm building is gonna be a hoot to race!

Well done, Dan!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!! Now you have me excited to tune one up .Or more .I think the 4 NOS I have all have cracked crown gears. What can I replace them with Al? And where can I get some good brushes??

Thanks Al ?


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

ajd350 said:


> I dropped a set in one of my tweaked slimmies tonight. First thing I noticed is that the notches in the sides MUST be massaged some with the Dremel and a composite disc to fit between the locating pins on the chassis and gear plate.


Noticed the same thing here but am not complaining.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just thought it needed to be mentioned. If you try to force them in, the chassis will be tweaked out of shape or the pins could easily break off, ruinnig the chassis. 

Joe, I use Thunderbrushes. A standard TJet crown can be used if you sand down the boss to fit the chassis.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

*slimmies*

Just got my new slimline dash magnets in. So I pulled out all the cars I have that they will fit. Didn't realize how many slimline bodies I have. Can't wait to switch out the magnets and see what kind of performance I can get. A couple of these already run pretty good, so the swap should really make 'em zip.


hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

What's the best way to file the grooves in the magnets? I already broke one trying, so I must be doing it wrong.
hojoe


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Try a Dremel with a cut off disc, be sure to wear safety goggles.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey, hey, hey ....
I got mine!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I've done four pairs. Best I found is one of those small diamond coated bits from a set that places like Harbor Freight sells. Fits in a Dremel. It's just a little bigger than the groove in the magnet and grinds nice and cleanly without excessive heat. Next best is a composite cutoff wheel. The thin Dremel discs work slowly and tend to do what they do best...shatter.

Compare the groove side by side with an original Aurora and you can see where you need to make the modification to match it up. Don't overdo it, as the pins in the chassis are all that locate the magnets in position.


----------

